# DB's journal for the UKBFF Southcoast 8th May



## DB

Hi all,

Thought I better get started for this years show.

Competed last year and came 2nd (pic below) and was tbh out of shape, weighed in at 99.7kg in the U100kg, in reality probably had around 3kg to come off.

So plan is to come similar weight but in condition, which would be a gain of 3kg lean mass in a year which I'd be happy with.

Training is very consistant and has been the whole time,

Shoulders, bi's & Hams

Quads

Chest & tri's

Back

Back is definately my weakest part and have been hitting it hard so fingers crossed it'll show some considerably signs of improvements this year. In 2008, I suffered from two disc bulges, L4/L5 and L5/S1. This meant deadlifts and bent over rows were out of the question. I have brought rackpulls in now but keeping high with the reps 200kg x 20 is what I did Friday, bent over rows are back too at around 140kg x 15.

'supplement' use has been very low throughout the off season and felt better from it and grew just the same, stayed leaner so currently floating around 114kg in my best off season condition (far from ripped tho  )

Will try and get some pics done soon so we have a base starting point!

Haven't written my diet yet but I think I'll stick with carb cycling as seems to work but keeping the fat lower and carbs higher, as high fat doesn't work for me. :rockon:


----------



## Lift

Dont often read on here much these days but I'll try and follow this one mate! Meet up for training soon maybe? Now that your able to hit back again ;-)


----------



## DB

Lift said:


> Dont often read on here much these days but I'll try and follow this one mate! Meet up for training soon maybe? Now that your able to hit back again ;-)


Don't jinx my thread! It was you I fcuked my back with last time lmao 

Yeah sounds good, you should venture into the big smoke of London and we can train at my gym


----------



## LittleChris

Ah superb! Will be following with interest


----------



## Lift

Im just here to inspire you towards those pendlay from the floor rows as opposed those shrugs you bust out ;-) Are you hitting deads again now? Im pushing back up after this hip injury ive had for thw last how ever bl00dy long!... Im good most weekends! Working my gym monday to friday so weeks are a bother..


----------



## MXD

Subscribed, good luck Baz x


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Nice one mate, will sub to this.


----------



## MrO2b

Get blasting! all the best with it.


----------



## ah24

Nice one dude...

I've got some sh1tty replacement nokia at mo as blackberry broke - drop me a txt so I got your number...gonna try get upto you in about 2weeks or so will be a thurs/fri.....take it I'll be the only one eating the Krispy Kremes though


----------



## Kate1976

Subbed...best of luck B


----------



## ^King Leonidas^

Good luck db im sure you'll ace it buddy. As for back have you ever tried front rack chins? They helped my back a ton as well as heavy deads ofcourse :thumb:


----------



## weeman

ooooooooooh the abuse thatll be dished out here


----------



## DB

CHris- Na won't ever deadlift again, tbh I don't get much from it anyhow, just a nice ego lift!

Ads- Will text now

King- WTF are front rack chins? so in answer to your question.. Never tried them 

Wee- Fantastic.. Can't (cannae *scottish translation for ya*) wait pmsl


----------



## Conscript

Best get cracking then, only 15 weeks and 7 days to go!!  Good luck Mate...1st place is yours!!! :thumb:

Subbed


----------



## DB

ruaidhri said:


> how'd you do your back in mate?


Well I think it was deadlifting with the member 'Lift' wo posted above, only 200kg or so which is miles from my max but one of those things mate? Similar happened when I did my chest in once? It tore on 100kg bench when I can happily knock out 20 reps on that weight


----------



## ^King Leonidas^

DB said:


> CHris- Na won't ever deadlift again, tbh I don't get much from it anyhow, just a nice ego lift!
> 
> Ads- Will text now
> 
> King- WTF are front rack chins? so in answer to your question.. Never tried them
> 
> Wee- Fantastic.. Can't (cannae *scottish translation for ya*) wait pmsl






 front rack chins :thumb: i got them from Dc training. They focus on the lats alot!


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck Baz!

Go smash it dude!


----------



## DB

^King Leonidas^ said:


> front rack chins :thumb: i got them from Dc training. They focus on the lats alot!


Ahh yeah I know them, never really tried them properly, just looks like a ballache ( no pun intended  ) getting a dumbbell on there etc


----------



## ^King Leonidas^

Its is a mission and it can go wrong so easily :lol: good tho.


----------



## ShaunMc

what u weighing off season mate .....good to see you back on track .......i have had to cut out deads myself due to knee problems and flat bench is a no no after a pec rupture two years ago ....... makes life harder lol


----------



## Greyphantom

C'mon Baz... that pic in the first post does look slightly out of condition but tbh you look better than at the herc a few years back... more size thickness and shape... if you tighten up mate, force to be reckoned with indeed... will be rooting for ya mate... might even poke my head in at the show to throw me knickers at ya


----------



## 3752

All the best Baz mate........I would not worry about not doing full deeds I have not for 15yrs my back has grown with partials.......


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> CHris- Na won't ever deadlift again, tbh I don't get much from it anyhow, just a nice ego lift!
> 
> Ads- Will text now
> 
> King- WTF are front rack chins? so in answer to your question.. Never tried them
> 
> Wee- Fantastic.. Can't (*cannae *scottish translation for ya**) wait pmsl


i am actually impressed here,and as such cant muster abuse.

damn it.


----------



## hilly

will be following pal, what are your dailty totals going to look at to begin with


----------



## clarkey

All the best Baz will be following your journey ...no white teeth comments and im sure me and you will get on fine lmao


----------



## DB

ShaunMc said:


> what u weighing off season mate .....good to see you back on track .......i have had to cut out deads myself due to knee problems and flat bench is a no no after a pec rupture two years ago ....... makes life harder lol


Fluctuates mate, but 113-118kg is the norm


----------



## DB

Hilly- Prob around 3800 cals, carbs will be 500 high, 200 low 300 med and go from there, it was working fine until I changed it for no reason what so ever 4 weeks out last time lmao!

Pscarb- Yeah agreed mate 

Grey- Yeah make sure you come down!


----------



## Lift

DB said:


> CHris- Na won't ever deadlift again, tbh I don't get much from it anyhow, just a nice ego lift!
> 
> Ads- Will text now
> 
> King- WTF are front rack chins? so in answer to your question.. Never tried them
> 
> Wee- Fantastic.. Can't (cannae *scottish translation for ya*) wait pmsl


Ok mate. Well some time over a weekend soon, on a body part neither of us are suffering an injury on ha!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, strange that we were talking about this today 

All the best mate


----------



## Britbb

Hi baz, good to see you're competing again mate. I hardly post on here anymore but will come by to read your journal.

If you can get in great condition for this show then you can win your class without a doubt mate. 98-99kg and ripped will look great, you have good balance in all body areas so all about the condition now 

Will come down on the day and expect to see you lift the first place trophy


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking forward to following this one.

Will be going to the finals again this year so hopefully see you on stage there.


----------



## defdaz

Good luck DB hope to see you go one better this year. Sounds like you've had a really productive year! :thumb:


----------



## bigkiwi

Nice one buddy. Will likely be there watching and expect a good showing. Good luck with the prep


----------



## Haimer

What does your weekly training look like with that split mate?

All the best for the show, sat infront of you and MissBC last year and you were looking very large pal!


----------



## MissBC

Haimer said:


> All the best for the show, sat infront of you and MissBC last year and you were looking very large pal!


Was that at the Brits?


----------



## rs007

Only just spotted, sub'd :thumbup1:

Very best of luck with this mate!


----------



## RACK

All the best DB


----------



## DB

Cheers guys, trained shoulders & bi's yesterday-

dumbbell press 2 working sets around 12 reps

upright row 4 working sets

lat raise 4 working sets

hammer strength plate loader 2 x 20

front raises 3 x 12ish

olympic BB curl 3 x 8

preacher curl 2 x 21 (not the old skool lame 21's, 7reps x 3 different grips, all full range)

Felt battered after that,

Legs today!


----------



## Magic Torch

I expect to see some crazy pants in the update pics mofo lol

You have to come up and train at my gym soon all the gays in there still talk about you on a daily basis  x


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> I expect to see some crazy pants in the update pics mofo lol


I bought him some new ones for xmas including some wolverine ones


----------



## mick_the_brick

Good luck jism monkey


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> I expect to see some crazy pants in the update pics mofo lol
> 
> You have to come up and train at my gym soon all the gays in there still talk about you on a daily basis  x


Haha of course there will be some outrageous undies mate!

Yeh I'll come up soon dude, let me get abit bigger first and get a tetinus jab before coming to your gym!


----------



## Greyphantom

wolverine rocks... pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Haha of course there will be some outrageous undies mate!
> 
> Yeh I'll come up soon dude, let me get abit bigger first and get a tetinus jab before coming to your gym!


PMSL thinking huge amount about moving to Monster Gym for this year tho....dunno if I'm stupid if the best gym in the country is 15mins away and I go there lol

If you still fit in my car I'll take you to Nandos x


----------



## Magic Torch

MissBC said:


> I bought him some new ones for xmas including some wolverine ones


We all know he preferes the He-man Y fronts


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> wolverine rocks... pics or it didnt happen


what your asking for pics of my bf in his undies????????????? something you wanna tell us GP


----------



## Greyphantom

MissBC said:


> what your asking for pics of my bf in his undies????????????? something you wanna tell us GP


 :lol: but hes just so damn adorable...


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> :lol: but hes just so damn adorable...


back of b1tch.................... hes mine LOL


----------



## Greyphantom

alright then, how about a nice muffin for me as a consolation prize  :lol:


----------



## Galtonator

Nice to see a journal Baz good luck and let the famine begin lol

I wore wolverine pants on my wedding day. Jan was very impressed !!!


----------



## DB

Trained quads yesterday, short and sweet

warm ups

squats-

Back felt a lil funky so

140 x 12

160 x 10

160 x 10

left it there as didnt want to push it

Lunges

3 x 40m with 65kg - horrific pain

extensions - 3 x 15 70kg

done


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

I still shiver when I read those lunges, not alot of nice memories when I trained legs with you and doing them lunges :lol:


----------



## DB

Little update,

Training was abit sh1t this week, had a bad glute jab on Tuesday which pretty much ruined the whole weeks workouts.

Fingers crossed it'll be all good when I jab this week.

Just been planning my diet, going to start on a very basic carb cycle involving low&high days only which correspond to training and non training days,

Non training- 340 Pro, 250 carb, 75 fat --- 3100ish cals

Training -400 pro. 430 carb, 88 fat--4100ish cals

For me that's pretty low cals so will have to see how I respond.

Now if I were to be taking AAS, I assume I would be running something along the lines 600mg test & 400mg deca a week


----------



## Haimer

MissBC said:


> Was that at the Brits?


Nah at Pompy!! Could hear him nailing food too haha.


----------



## bigkiwi

DB said:


> Little update,
> 
> Training was abit sh1t this week, had a bad glute jab on Tuesday which pretty much ruined the whole weeks workouts.
> 
> Fingers crossed it'll be all good when I jab this week.
> 
> Just been planning my diet, going to start on a very basic carb cycle involving low&high days only which correspond to training and non training days,
> 
> *Non training- 340 Pro, 250 carb, 75 fat --- 3100ish cals*
> 
> *
> Training -400 pro. 430 carb, 88 fat--4100ish cals*
> 
> For me that's pretty low cals so will have to see how I respond.
> 
> Now if I were to be taking AAS, I assume I would be running something along the lines 600mg test & 400mg deca a week


Thats pretty low calaries Baz. Don't you think at your size you'll be sacrificing some muscle going so low?


----------



## DB

bigkiwi said:


> Thats pretty low calaries Baz. Don't you think at your size you'll be sacrificing some muscle going so low?


Toughy dude, Thats the fine art of balancing enough cals to keep the metabolism firing but low enough for the body to burn bodyfat.

The training day at 4100 cals will be fine.

The non training day at 3100 I think is going to be a little too low, I'll have a little think and may put that upto the 3300-3500 mark via protein which should be fine, baring in mind another 3000 odd calories will go in via a cheat sitting, 1 x week, which will be a training day so only 3 days will be low, 3 high and one cheat day.

I think alot of people can go lower than they think to lose BF aslong as cardio is very low intensity, I won't run T3 if I can help it, as for me, it seems to eat more muscle than AIDS! :lol:

Shoulders&bi's today

Military press- 3 x 10ish 90kg

lat raise - 4 x 12ish 22kg DB

Upright row- 70kg 3 x 15ish

behind the neck smith press- 3 x 12ish 80kg

front raises 3x 12ish 22kg DB

Bi's

Standng alternate curls 30kg DB 7 per arm, 3 sets

spider curls 22kg DB 3 x 8/arm

Awesome workout and pumped up nicely


----------



## Simon01

Best of luck mate.


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> it seems to eat more muscle than AIDS! :lol:


you have such a nice way with words baby 

LMAO


----------



## Magic Torch

Fcuk me its an iteresting journal haha

Just to fill it up, found a few pics on my PC of the man himself...

Pompy '08



Brits '08



Herc '08 (Cant even stay still to put his tan on lol)



Pump up


----------



## Jacko89

Good luck with prep mate, ill be competing in the juniors class again down there too so ill cya on the day


----------



## supercell

Ill be there doing a guest spot Baz so I'll be shoutin for ya fella. Keep up the good work mate! Hope the flat thing is sorted out, you gotta love dieting and moving....great for tissue loss and elevated cortisol!! 

J


----------



## ares1

Good luck mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

updates??

i'm doing the show now as well baz, see you back stage


----------



## DB

Incredible Bulk said:


> updates??
> 
> i'm doing the show now as well baz, see you back stage


Ahh Good stuff, what class u doing? inters over 90?

YEah been dieting a week, bored already 

Life is abit busy at the moment mate with buying a flat and sorting out moving, booking holidays and all kinds of sh1t

Need to pull my finger out and get it sorted but all is going to plan just the motivation to post on the Journal has slipped!

Diet-

1: 4 Eggs, 75g oats, 1 banana, 2x whey

2: 170g chicken, 80g mince, 1 x banana

3: 2 x whey 75g oats

4: 170g chicken, 80g mince, 1 x banana

5: 4 eggs 2 wholewheat toast

6: 220g chicken- 250g spuds

7- 2 whey 30g oats

thats pretty much it at the moment, although on training days there is a PWO shake of 2x whey 75g oats

Cardio at the moment is 40 mins am on non training days, training day is 40mins PWO

All seems to be going well, let me shave and I'll get some pics up, currently 114kg


----------



## Magic Torch

How many cals is that bazza, 4k?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

might be doing inters U90's seeing how the dieting goes


----------



## MrO2b

How's the back holding up? what moves are you doing for hams? are stiff leg/good mornings out? glute/ham raise?

looking over diet- do you think you would benefit from reducing carbs in last 2 meals and adding some unsat fat- avo/PB/Udo's?

cheers/.


----------



## DB

MrO2b said:


> How's the back holding up? what moves are you doing for hams? are stiff leg/good mornings out? glute/ham raise?
> 
> looking over diet- do you think you would benefit from reducing carbs in last 2 meals and adding some unsat fat- avo/PB/Udo's?
> 
> cheers/.


Back is so so, been abit sore of late since i introduced rack pulls, been hitting 200kg for 20 odd reps to try and keep it light but its still winding it up a touch

Ham work is fine, stiff legs are in but under 100kg, GHD machine is in too when I can be ****d!

I don't get on very well with fats too high in my diet mate, seem to do better with a higher carb more moderate fat approach, as you get old apparently the body starts to work better with fats worse with carbs, already hitting 40g fat a day from eggs then incedental fats here and there from red meat etc

It's still early days so no doubt the diet will change pretty soon anyway matey


----------



## DB

Jamie, about that, bell u in abit


----------



## 3752

Baz bored after he first week jesus mate  you have a fast metabolism so i cannot see you getting into stage ready shape being an issue, one comment though i would make is maybe hit it harder now then eat up to the show maybe something your body would benefit from due to the fast metabolism...just a thought buddy....

i was intending to make the show as i have a girl competing, unfortunatly not going to make it due to doing my NABBA judging sheets and its my birthday weekend....21 again 

on another note have you and briar been to see Jay, Carly and the new bundle of joy yet??


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Hey DB that means i can taunt you with my food pics again


----------



## MissBC

Pscarb said:


> on another note have you and briar been to see Jay, Carly and the new bundle of joy yet??


nope, i tried to organize a visit but carly seems to be a tad to busy to have us down so will have to wait, the baby may be to big for the outfit i bought if its to much longer lol


----------



## MissBC

Khaos said:


> Hey DB that means i can taunt you with my food pics again


what the hell is that?

hes more of a










AND










Kinda guy


----------



## DB

fcuk those donuts have given me a semi!

Scarby- Not a bad shout with what you're saying, get lean as possible as soon as possible then have a nice chilled last 2 weeks and fill out a touch.. In theory sounds good, I'll have a little think about that, appreciated as always

Na Jay gets intimidated with me in his house I think so hasn't invited us yet


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> fcuk those donuts have given me a semi!


sweet.......


----------



## 3752

DB said:


> fcuk those donuts have given me a semi!
> 
> Scarby- Not a bad shout with what you're saying, get lean as possible as soon as possible then have a nice chilled last 2 weeks and fill out a touch.. In theory sounds good, I'll have a little think about that, appreciated as always
> 
> Na Jay gets intimidated with me in his house I think so hasn't invited us yet


Baz no problem buddy.......if this goes to plan you will be able to eat up through the last week not deplete/carb up the standard way i think someone with your metabolism definatly benefits from this approach, give it some thought buddy.....


----------



## CharlieC25

MissBC said:


> nope, i tried to organize a visit but carly seems to be a tad to busy to have us down so will have to wait, the baby may be to big for the outfit i bought if its to much longer lol


Yeah I've been a tad busy as just had a baby - funny that! Anyway as you know you said you guys were busy Saturday and we were busy Sunday visiting family. Savannah weighs 8lb 15 so I'm sure the outfit will be fine when you come down this weekend.

Barry - Jay only doesn't like inviting you coz you eat all his meat and potatoes


----------



## Osiiris

Yo Baz, hows prep going? Give me a shout next time you're on COD and I'll show you how to play properly


----------



## DB

Osiiris said:


> Yo Baz, hows prep going? Give me a shout next time you're on COD and I'll show you how to play properly


COD? is that one of those computer game things that only geeks play :whistling:

Haha will do!


----------



## DB

Yesterday(wed) 38mins cardio in the morning then had brekkie, another shake then trained quads, was pretty tired as would have prefered a few more meals in me but it fitted best with work

Squats - 5x 10ish sets but stayed pretty light and didn't lock out at the top of the movement for extra time under tension- it was horrific!

Lunges 3 x 34 steps with 60kg- miserable

Single leg, leg press- 3 x 20/leg - not too bad

extentions fst7 50kg/leg - horrid

barbell ab rollouts - 3 x12ish

cardio- x trainer 15 mins

Today- 45 mins cardio done and training chest at somepoint today


----------



## ah24

DB said:


> Lunges 3 x 34 steps with 60kg- miserable


Sounds like a pretty grim leg workout lol with the TUT on the squats etc...but the lunges have gotta be the worst! Are they along that running track?


----------



## DB

ah24 said:


> Sounds like a pretty grim leg workout lol with the TUT on the squats etc...but the lunges have gotta be the worst! Are they along that running track?


Yep it equates to exactly 40m of lunging per set,

squats were still on the 140kg mark just wasn't feeling anything heavy, to be honest going heavy does nothing for my legs anyway except p1ssing my knees and back off and stopping me squatting heavy for a few weeks, come train legs with me ya lil b1tch


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Yesterday(wed) 38mins cardio


Random....lol

You always doing cardio PWO too bud or is it just cause your a ghay PT now you need to 'cool down' or sum shiz?


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> Random....lol
> 
> You always doing cardio PWO too bud or is it just cause your a ghay PT now you need to 'cool down' or sum shiz?


That particular route took 38mins lol

na not always doing cardio pwo but if i feel quite full and pumped during my workout i assume i got some energy to hit a lil more fat burning!


----------



## ah24

DB said:


> going heavy does nothing for my legs anyway except p1ssing my knees and back off and stopping me squatting heavy for a few weeks, *come train legs with me ya lil b1tch*


Hmmm I think I'm gnna regret saying yes to this..My last leg session was literally

4x10 SLDL

3x6-10 leg press

2x15 front squats

If it's high volume I'll fail epically. Will try get down next thurs/fri, I'll drop u a txt!


----------



## DB

Back day today!

Wide grip chins 5 x10

hammer strength low row thing 3 x 20 (10 reps with a pause at the top 10 fast)

Hammer strength supinated grip high pull thing 3 x12

Bent over row 3 x 12

hammer strength row thing 3 x 12 done 1 & 1/4 reps,

reverse grip lat pull downs 2 x 20

cardio 35 mins PWO

Very different workout today, I rarely use machines but have horrific doms everywhere in my body from the weeks training so thought they would help ease the pain!

Moving house this weekend which will be a joy with doms and dieting!

Cardio 40 mins 2mrw morning


----------



## Greyphantom

you big girl  just get B to stand there screaming "one more Box Baz, come on you can do it, push it out..."


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> you big girl  just get B to stand there screaming "one more Box Baz, come on you can do it, push it out..."


fcuk that would be nice, he hasnt done ONE BIT OF PACKING... however im just going to sit back and watch and he can do allllllllll the heavy lifting and transporting


----------



## Jem

Good Luck with the house move you two !

Loving Baz's diet ...and he's moaning already ffs - Bri feel sorry for you if you have to prepare all that stuff and abstain from the carbs - if I was eating that I'd be a reet bifter 

See you both in 3 weeks time or thereabouts - decided on sat or sunday yet? x


----------



## Greyphantom

MissBC said:


> fcuk that would be nice, he hasnt done ONE BIT OF PACKING... however im just going to sit back and watch and he can do allllllllll the heavy lifting and transporting


that sounds normal for our house... she packs I lift...


----------



## DB

abit of a sh1tty pic, taken today just after work, will get some pumped up photshopped ones up soon like most do on here 

10 weeks out 2mrw, 13 days into diet


----------



## Jay11

Serious Delts and Guns there but you aint fooling no one with the double bluff on the photoshop comment haha.


----------



## crazycacti

That condition at 10 weeks out? you will have the conditioning nailed


----------



## Raptor

DB said:


> abit of a sh1tty pic, taken today just after work, will get some pumped up photshopped ones up soon like most do on here
> 
> 10 weeks out 2mrw, 13 days into diet


Looking ace mate, especially for 10 weeks out


----------



## DB

Cheers guys I assume about 10kg to come off.. Well it better or I wont get U100kg lol

Legs are ready and won't change from now til the show, Will get some back shots up which for me are the real indicator of how much I need to drop, my front is ready about 2-3 weeks before my back


----------



## LittleChris

Cracking delts DB, looking very impressive!

Cheers for the PM as well


----------



## MXD

Mate look awesome!


----------



## Jem

Baz - you puttin this pic on FB ? - wanna show my training partner this condition at 10 weeks out.


----------



## DB

Jem said:


> Baz - you puttin this pic on FB ? - wanna show my training partner this condition at 10 weeks out.


Hmmm I feel abit of a nob putting it on FB but ok I will, watch me get rinsed by my mates tho lol


----------



## Jem

Par for the course pmsl ! thanks hun - looking great by the way - I forgot to mention that part LMAO ... he's coming GP with me so will introduce you ...now gooo and help Briar with the packing :-D


----------



## Jay11

Baz i read youre a P.T i think do you do online clients Mate ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

looking in good shape baz


----------



## Greyphantom

Looking better now than when you did the herc a few years back when I first saw you mate... your muscles have more maturity and they seem to "pop" more... looking good big man, now get that back shot and some legs pics up...


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking really good and as already said great condition for 10 weeks out.

Looking forward to the differences with the 10kg's off.

All the best for the next 10 weeks.


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Hmmm I feel abit of a nob putting it on FB but ok I will, watch me get rinsed by my mates tho lol


Off to facebook......


----------



## DB

Just wrote a long reply but computer crashed gggrrrr ffs

Cardio 40 mins pre brekkie

Delts

standing military - 90kg working sets 3 x 10ish

hang clean&press- 70kg working sets 3x12

lat raises- 22kg 4x12ish

upright row superset with front plate raises- 70kg x 12 then 25kg x 12

cable lat raises superset- 20 reps

bi's

incline alt curl- 3 x 12ish 22kg

hammers- 3 x 10 28kg DB

EZ preacher 15kg/side 20 reps

cardio 30 mins

done!

no fat burners or stims yet


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Strong work mate, things are looking good so far, how long will this prep be mate? Already lookin pretty lean, especially considering what your offseason diet was like this year (which worked to your metabolisms advantage for sure). Oh yeh you and Briar down at Bodypower this year?


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Just wrote a long reply but computer crashed gggrrrr ffs
> 
> Cardio 40 mins pre brekkie
> 
> Delts
> 
> standing military - 90kg working sets 3 x 10ish
> 
> hang clean&press- 70kg working sets 3x12
> 
> lat raises- 22kg 4x12ish
> 
> upright row superset with front plate raises- 70kg x 12 then 25kg x 12
> 
> cable lat raises superset- 20 reps
> 
> bi's
> 
> incline alt curl- 3 x 12ish 22kg
> 
> hammers- 3 x 10 28kg DB
> 
> EZ preacher 15kg/side 20 reps
> 
> cardio 30 mins
> 
> done!
> 
> no fat burners or stims yet


Nice bit of delts there bro!

You got the old spin bike out in your old dears front room again for the cardio 

When you gonna whack the burners in? When weight slows coming off? or at 6 or so weeks out regardless?


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> You got the old spin bike out in your old dears front room again for the cardio


jamie i dont think we could actually find the spin bike if we tried considering our entire flat is in her front room LOL x


----------



## Magic Torch

Lol maybe you can just lift boxes to the garage and back to the front room again for intense cardio? X


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> Lol maybe you can just lift boxes to the garage and back to the front room again for intense cardio? X


considering we did that all day sunday and then have to do it all again in 3-4 weeks i think il be ok in leaving them there for now LOL x


----------



## DB

Merat- Prob not bodypower mate, can't be bothered trekking to b'ham to look at protein manufacturers stands!

J- Fat burners: Going to leave them out aslong as poss as they seem to be fairly catabolic for me, so aslong as i'm on target they'll stay out

Legs yesterday

Cardio 40mins am

Squats- 3 working sets on 150kg (no one to spot me) no lock out around the 2 rep mark

lunges - 3 x 40m with 70kg

extensions- 4 x 50kg/leg x 12

15 mins cardio,

Had to be cut short as my diary was fcuked up yesterday


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Merat- Prob not bodypower mate, can't be bothered trekking to b'ham to look at protein manufacturers stands!


What if I'm competing there?  might do that after Pompy, if in decent nick as birthday soon after and want to stay looking decent 



DB said:


> J- Fat burners: Going to leave them out aslong as poss as they seem to be fairly catabolic for me, so aslong as i'm on target they'll stay out


Yeah I thought the same....leave out fat burners as long as poss......so I bought 1000 eph's instead  STIMMMS!! JUNKIE FCUK  Yes please! haha x


----------



## DB

The majority of Eph out there is weak as p1ss from what I hear? No one wants to touch it due to 1 being weak or 2 being caught with large amounts as they then get suspected of making crystal meth with it?


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> The majority of Eph out there is weak as p1ss from what I hear? No one wants to touch it due to 1 being weak or 2 being caught with large amounts as they then get suspected of making crystal meth with it?


Better too mix with coke, more syngistic 

Depends who you get them from - better than Chesteze!


----------



## MXD

DB said:


> The majority of Eph out there is weak as p1ss from what I hear? No one wants to touch it due to 1 being weak or 2 being caught with large amounts as they then get suspected of making crystal meth with it?


do-do's chest eze at boots mate £2 for 9 has 18mg eph per tab x


----------



## Greyphantom

Looks like I am going to be there to egg your chubby ass on big guy...


----------



## DB

MXD said:


> do-do's chest eze at boots mate £2 for 9 has 18mg eph per tab x


18mg? what's the point lol! plus thats the same price for 100 eph! clen p1sses all over eph anyway


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> 18mg? what's the point lol! plus thats the same price for 100 eph! clen p1sses all over eph anyway


Think I prefer Eph tho dude, clen is a lot harsher, little bit of eph pre workout helps loads! Not really for fat loss directly, just to make it to the end of the workout haha Clen might be better for fat loss but I prefer eph as a stimulant!


----------



## DB

Quick pic from 9 weeks out


----------



## XJPX

Lookin fukin awesome in pic bro!!


----------



## Greyphantom

damn Baz, just DAMN...


----------



## blackbeard

DB said:


> View attachment 55372
> 
> 
> Quick pic from 9 weeks out


Awesome,more like 3 weeks out,you could have delayed the start of your diet by 6 weeks!!


----------



## Captain Hero

Just read through this Baz, Good luck with your show mate. 9 weeks out and looking beastly bro!


----------



## Magic Torch

What's the weigh baz? U still on track for under 100 or will it be tight?


----------



## OJay

Looking spot on mate great shape and condition will only improve in the next 9 weeks


----------



## hilly

very impressive pal.

How do those calfs look from the back??


----------



## 3752

nice quad seperation Baz impressed seeing as you are nine weeks out mate....but whats with the gay T-shirt??


----------



## DB

hilly said:


> very impressive pal.
> 
> How do those calfs look from the back??


They look sexual!


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> nice quad seperation Baz impressed seeing as you are nine weeks out mate....but whats with the gay T-shirt??


Because its in Japanese it means its gay? Dude that's so racist! :lol:

In my defense all my clothes are in bags as I'm moving so its an old T-shirt that I grabbed


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

Good luck mate.

You look awsome, some great changes you have made over the years.


----------



## 3752

DB said:


> Because its in Japanese it means its gay? Dude that's so racist! :lol:


yea .....and 



DB said:


> In my defense all my clothes are in bags as I'm moving so its an old T-shirt that I grabbed


fair enough mate....at least you did not grab one of Briar's dresses....well not in public


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking very good.

Legs look nearly ready.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

9 weeks out??!!!?

jeepers baz.... legs look great


----------



## chrisj22

Lookin' awesome Baz!


----------



## lockstock

DB said:


> View attachment 55372
> 
> 
> Quick pic from 9 weeks out


Legs are looking sweet mate, snice! For 9 weeks out thats awesome geezer


----------



## DB

Cheers guys, legs are usually lean and ready to rock anyway, the back is my key point for condition so will have to get some up asap


----------



## MissBC

Looking good baby.... and i can vouch for his entire body looking awesome  hes leaning up fast and i can see him coming into the show very well then its HOLIDAY TIME  xxx


----------



## Greyphantom

probably all that "extra special cardio" you been giving him B...


----------



## clarkey

Looking great Baz legs looking top notch. Word of warning dont let Briar talk you into taking her tanning 'suppliments'


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> probably all that "extra special cardio" you been giving him B...


----------



## MissBC

clarkey said:


> Looking great Baz legs looking top notch. Word of warning dont let Briar talk you into taking her tanning 'suppliments'


pr**k.... after the color we saw your skin at the Brits you have NO place to comment any longer mister pearly whites x


----------



## Steedee

Awesome quads as per Baz! All the best for the prep buddy


----------



## DB

So far diet has been pretty simple! Here is a lil pic of my back taken today at work, not pumped so shows true condition, quite happy as its the last place to come off and for me, at 8 weeks out its not too bad, another 6 odd kg off and should be somewhere close to where I need to be :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

All very well mate

But can you tense it??? relaxed you cant really see the detail and size??

Show us your lat spread buddy


----------



## Greyphantom

LMAO J...

Baz looks like you have put on a shed load and have come in more dense than when I saw you a few years ago at the herc... waist looks narrower so Bri's cardio evenings seem to be working  looking good mate... 9 weeks to go... easy!!!!


----------



## DB

Cheers Grey, getting there mate!

Joe, Too embarrassed for proper photos in my gym but will try and get some full posing ones done, this was just to show the bodyfat not detail u fanny,


----------



## tuktuk

friggin hell thats insane!


----------



## jw007

DB said:


> Cheers Grey, getting there mate!
> 
> Joe, Too embarrassed for proper photos in my gym but will try and get some full posing ones done, this was just to show the bodyfat not detail u fanny,


Oh in that case your backs stil way to fat, especially at the lower portion

I would assume your glutes are still fat too???

Just an observation, not a critisism


----------



## OJay

Nice thickness there mate, are there any pRticular methods or exercises that have helped you make these gains?


----------



## DB

Rack pulls helped my lower back dude, I was just born without any kind of traps what so ever.. Even 200kg plus rack pulls for 20 reps does nothing for them lol


----------



## DB

Been abit slack on the updates!

Trained back today,

Twinged my delt yesterday doing shoulders but luckily it didn't effect back today

4 x 12 wide grip chins

Bent over rows- 3 x 12 on 140kg

Hammer strength high row thing 3 sets

'' '' low row thing 3 sets

Seated cable- 3 x 12 90kg (stack)

Rack pulls- warm ups, 180 x 15, 220 x 20 (battered me)

25min cardio,

107.5kg this morning

Feeling very depleted today but apart from that feeling ok  no training 2mrw just 40 mins am cardio and my day off, so it'll be a mixture of judge judy and call of duty


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> Been abit slack on the updates!
> 
> Trained back today,
> 
> Twinged my delt yesterday doing shoulders but luckily it didn't effect back today
> 
> 4 x 12 wide grip chins
> 
> Bent over rows- 3 x 12 on 140kg
> 
> Hammer strength high row thing 3 sets
> 
> '' '' low row thing 3 sets
> 
> Seated cable- 3 x 12 90kg (stack)
> 
> Rack pulls- warm ups, 180 x 15, 220 x 20 (battered me)
> 
> 25min cardio,
> 
> 107.5kg this morning
> 
> Feeling very depleted today but apart from that feeling ok  no training 2mrw just 40 mins am cardio and my day off, *so it'll be a mixture of judge judy and call of duty *


So the diets going well then  lol good work tho mate, good work on the rack pulls considering your dieting!


----------



## DB

Merat said:


> So the diets going well then  lol good work tho mate, good work on the rack pulls considering your dieting!


Cheers dude, there was more in the tank but never want to take the p1ss with my back history, lower back thickness is alot better this year

You jumping through some fire this week then Ratty?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> Cheers dude, there was more in the tank but never want to take the p1ss with my back history, lower back thickness is alot better this year
> 
> You jumping through some fire this week then Ratty?


Haha I might, if theres some nice persian women on the otherside :lol: , bit of a dangerous festival aint it, fck stacking lool!


----------



## Magic Torch

I'll call u tomo dude, tryin to convince soph she needs to see the westfeild centre on sat for some shopping lol don't tell ash!


----------



## Captain Hero

DB said:


> Been abit slack on the updates!
> 
> Trained back today,
> 
> Twinged my delt yesterday doing shoulders but luckily it didn't effect back today
> 
> 4 x 12 wide grip chins
> 
> Bent over rows- 3 x 12 on 140kg
> 
> Hammer strength high row thing 3 sets
> 
> '' '' low row thing 3 sets
> 
> Seated cable- 3 x 12 90kg (stack)
> 
> Rack pulls- warm ups, 180 x 15, 220 x 20 (battered me)
> 
> 25min cardio,
> 
> 107.5kg this morning
> 
> Feeling very depleted today but apart from that feeling ok  no training 2mrw just 40 mins am cardio and my day off, so it'll be a mixture of judge judy and call of duty


Nice sesh Baz


----------



## Britbb

Baz you're looking wicked mate for this stage. 9 weeks out and nice and cut. You can be ready for 2 weeks out and then smash it on the day of the show.

Great stuff mate, should be really good seeing the finished article on stage, definately on target to bring the condition to win the class, then maybe the overall perhaps? Keep shredding away. Take care.


----------



## DB

Britbb said:


> Baz you're looking wicked mate for this stage. 9 weeks out and nice and cut. You can be ready for 2 weeks out and then smash it on the day of the show.
> 
> Great stuff mate, should be really good seeing the finished article on stage, definately on target to bring the condition to win the class, then maybe the overall perhaps? Keep shredding away. Take care.


Cheers Adam, appreciate the words mate, fingers crossed I'll do better and be in better shape than last year!

Pic from today, 7 weeks out 2mrw


----------



## DB

Diet is pretty much the same-

Brekkie--

4 eggs

2 whey/casien

1 banana

75g oats

MEAL 2

160g chicken 100g beef, 1 x banana

Meal 3

160g chicken 100g beef, 1 x banana

Meal 4

2 whey/casien

75g oats

Meal 5

160g chicken 100g beef, 2 x wholemeal bread

Meal 6

2 whey/casien

50g oats

Added pre and PWO shakes on training days

Cheat meal tonight but they are slowly going to turn into refeed days with less junk but same cals every week


----------



## chrisj22

Looking well ahead there Baz 

Look very good.


----------



## LittleChris

You look great there. Not much to say as you clearly know what you are doing. Do you always stay lean offseason or is it more of case that you are blessed with a super fast metabolism rather than a deliberate approach?


----------



## DB

LittleChris said:


> You look great there. Not much to say as you clearly know what you are doing. Do you always stay lean offseason or is it more of case that you are blessed with a super fast metabolism rather than a deliberate approach?


Leanish mate, like 12-14% so I can still see an outline of abs in the right light!

I eat junk but just compensate from it from my carbs else where in the day normally, nothing strict in the slightest mate, I eat donuts most days in the off season lol


----------



## DB

7 weeks out, pics taken after cardio before brekkie :beer:


----------



## Ak_88

**** me, quads look ready already?

Is it a drip-feed in terms of fat coming off for the remainder or do you estimate more to come off between now and show day?


----------



## DB

PLenty more to come off bud, not much from the limbs, mainly trunk, fair few kgs left on the back mate


----------



## OJay

Damn! Crazy improvements even from the last pics. You have to be happy with your progress so far mate right?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good to catch up at the expo mate, swear you never sat down or moved when i left you, i went and relaxed at the hotel for 30 mins and come back...you're still there standing and gassing to people


----------



## Greyphantom

agreed back is a bit smooth mate... but the front is like BOOM BABY... looking crash hot at the GP... should be good in portsmouth mate...


----------



## 3752

looking good Baz nice to hear you feel there is more to come off mate i hear so many say they are ready yet look no where near your condition......7 weeks should see you shredded to the bone mate just make sure you keep the food in for that fullness mate....


----------



## LOCUST

Good to meet u and the gf yesterday mate.


----------



## clarkey

Easily the best I have seen you Baz this far out, looks like you have made some nice improvements especially to your shoulders and arms.


----------



## Galtonator

great stuff big fell coming in really well


----------



## DB

Thanks guys!

Finding myself really flat and depleted and losing weight a little too quickly so I'll keep my cardio how it is but increase my calories slightly with an extra meal so the eggs on wholemeal toast are making a come back


----------



## defdaz

Eggs on toast... lush! Poached? With sauce? :thumb:

Looking sh*t hot DB. Good luck with the last seven weeks!


----------



## Galtonator

mmmmmmmmmmm scrambled eggs on toast


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Finding myself really flat and depleted and losing weight a little too quickly so I'll keep my cardio how it is but increase my calories slightly with an extra meal so the eggs on wholemeal toast are making a come back


You looked quite full yesterday mate, very vascular too, back looked better than normal yes some to come off but not as much as normal.

Like I said the cleaner diet due to working in the gym has helped loads compared to the Chicken Cottage off season diet of old!

7 weeks till krispy kreams lol


----------



## Osiiris

DB said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Finding myself really flat and depleted and losing weight a little too quickly so I'll keep my cardio how it is but increase my calories slightly with an extra meal so the eggs on wholemeal toast are making a come back


Looked full to me when I last saw ya mate well on target to smash it this year:thumb:

Think your biggest fan Brandon will making a guest appearance to


----------



## Steedee

Hey Baz. Looking awesome matey. Such massive improvements. I remember your pics back on muscleweb lol.

How long you been working in the gym industry mate? I thought you was in publication of some sort? Must make massive improvments working in that enviroment! Keep up the hard work pal.

Ste


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking very good in latests pics.

How peeled are you going to be from the front once its all off the back.


----------



## DB

Osiiris said:


> Looked full to me when I last saw ya mate well on target to smash it this year:thumb:
> 
> Think your biggest fan Brandon will making a guest appearance to


Haha he better be there! You coming up on Friday?



Steedee said:


> Hey Baz. Looking awesome matey. Such massive improvements. I remember your pics back on muscleweb lol.
> 
> How long you been working in the gym industry mate? I thought you was in publication of some sort? Must make massive improvments working in that enviroment! Keep up the hard work pal.
> 
> Ste


Not been in it too long but the best thing I ever did, both mentally and financially!



Rotsocks said:


> Looking very good in latests pics.
> 
> How peeled are you going to be from the front once its all off the back.


I'll try and find some from when I was in shape in 08

Will hopefully findout in a few weeks!


----------



## Suprakill4

Amazing condition so far DB. Your back seems to have come on LOADS!


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Fattyboomboom hows the diet going this week?


----------



## DB

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Fattyboomboom hows the diet going this week?


I've been dominating the sh1t out of the diet this week spanks!

Mashed up my ankle a touch a week ago running up the stairs lol, nothing major just abit sore but didn't stop cardio training etc.... Until I trained legs on thurs... It started to swell and get incredibly painful to walk on plus bruising, Did exercise bike for cardio the last two days which I hate and the lady has taped it up today which seems to be helping alot so hopefully back to powerwalking for cardio 2mrw.

Fat loss seems to be a nice steady pace still. The pump in the gym is pretty good but lasts a very short time which for me is a good sign.. Enough carbs to train but very depleted by the time I get to PWO cardio.

Cardio is at 40 mins ED and 20-30 PWO 4x week

Cheat meal was Sat night, fed up of eating pure junk we had homemade burgers with bacon in rolls and I had about 500g of chips then a fair few biscuits, cookies, sweets and then a protein shake before bed with peanut butter&honey on rice cakes.

AAS use is low as I'm rubbish at jabbing, last week was 250 sust and 300 tren for the whole week with the week before pretty much identical.

Yesterday jabbed 400 tren, 500 test and 200EQ so thats me for the week.

Pics will be next sat/sun at 5 weeks out from Pompy hopefully weighing about 104ish


----------



## XJPX

All looks to be going well mate, hope the ankle is ok  , how cum uv added eq this week and it wasn't in past two weeks? X


----------



## Greyphantom

watch that ankle mate, suck it up and use the bike to let it heal... dont jeprodise your training and prep... not looking this good so far mate...


----------



## Suprakill4

Cant believe the progress you have made over the last few years mate, looking incredible in the last pics. keep it up, i cracked ribs last week and im back training so i know what you mean with the ankle. Just be careful as you dont want to to any permanant damage mate. Maybe i should take my own advice........


----------



## Osiiris

Great sesh today mate down at studio one looking awsome legs and calves are freaky must be the 70kg lunges 

Look great for the time you got left dude your back is already coming in so don't think you need to worrie to much even tho it's taking it's time  tunnel vision to Pompey

Winning


----------



## DB

XJPX said:


> All looks to be going well mate, hope the ankle is ok  , how cum uv added eq this week and it wasn't in past two weeks? X


Ankle is on the mend, did a 10 min walk to the post office today with no problems, Briar has taped it up and I have an ankle support thing over the top which seems to be helping!

EQ is added as I needed some more test in there and have an 800mg/ml eq/test mix which I thought I'd try and test it out so thats the only reason lol



kieren1234 said:


> Cant believe the progress you have made over the last few years mate, looking incredible in the last pics. keep it up, i cracked ribs last week and im back training so i know what you mean with the ankle. Just be careful as you dont want to to any permanant damage mate. Maybe i should take my own advice........


Cheers mate



Osiiris said:


> Great sesh today mate down at studio one looking awsome legs and calves are freaky must be the 70kg lunges
> 
> Look great for the time you got left dude your back is already coming in so don't think you need to worrie to much even tho it's taking it's time  tunnel vision to Pompey
> 
> Winning


Yeah good to see you and the wifey mate, nice to train somewhere different and rarely train arms properly so made a nice change! Just need to get you up on stage again next!

So.. Trained arms and traps today with Jay (Osiiris),traps are my weak point so a nice few sets on shrugs at different angles and some rear delts thrown in the mix, felt pretty weak today but didn't embarrass myself too much with the weights down at Mark Palfry's Studio one gym in Farnham. Nice to train in a different gym

Condition seems to be coming in nicely with Jay and Mark both seeming to be impressed so far, 5.5 weeks to pompy. I reckon 3 weeks of hard dieting would see me equal my best condition which was the Brits in 08 (see pic) but I should be about 7kg heavier hopefully!

Nothing else new to report, very busy day at work 2mrw so just cardio in the morning and no weights unless I pluck some energy from somewhere


----------



## Rotsocks

Hope the ankle is feeling better.

Damaged mine towards the end of my diet last year jumping over a fence and it really messed up my cardio and training.

Thanks for posting the AAS usage.

Just goes to show you can still develop a fantastic phsique without using silly doses.


----------



## DB

Ankle is on the mend bud, thanks

First lot of walking for cardio this morning and so far so good! No more pesky spin bike..

Training this week was ok, been pretty tired and ankle p1ssed me off so legs was an extention,curl and SLDL affair..

Everything is staying the same for the next week, seems to be working fine, will throw 3 days of clen at 60mcg in there as it makes a huge difference to me. Meant to do pics today but was on the phone to magictorch and forgot! His fault 

Jabbed last night 500 sust 350 tren E,

That'll be it til next sat when I'll do the same again then later that week switch to fast esters and run a TNT250 mix

75mg tren a

75mg mast prop

100 test prop

1.5ml EOD and addition of oral winny at 50mg pre workout for the last 3-4 weeks.

Will try and get some pics up 2moz

Baz


----------



## Steedee

Do you take your clen split rhough the day bud? And im asssuming thats 60mcg for the day?

How do you find the winny on ya joints mate? It never gave me problems but you here alot of guys moaning about drying the joints out making them sore.

Looking good bud. Looking forward to finished article.

Ste


----------



## DB

clen, just in one hit, 36hour half life so splitting it is kinda pointless imo winny, hhmmm by the end of the diet everything is sore anyway tbh mate!


----------



## DB

Few pics


----------



## Greyphantom

mate your back is way tighter than it was... looking fvcking insane now, little flat maybe but that could be the glare from the skin  

once you hit that stage its going to be BOOM BABY... what ever it is youre doing, keep doing...


----------



## TNH

Looking really good DB, you are a big inspiration for me!


----------



## Magic Torch

Banging mate! Condition is going to be tighter than a ducks arSehole!


----------



## Steedee

Looking awesome dude. Like the one sock on one sock off pose. Ace. 

butI suppose ya gonna say its a support bandage for your bad ankle.....


----------



## defdaz

Christmas' come early in that one shot.  How long to go now, a month? As TNH says, very inspirational - thanks for posting up DB!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

great level of conditioning DB!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

as you've competed at porsmouth before, what pump up equipment do they provide back stage if any mate?


----------



## CharlieC25

Looking good matey, with 4 weeks still to go you are gonna be shredded! Looking forward to cheering you on with your number one fan


----------



## MissBC

Incredible Bulk said:


> as you've competed at porsmouth before, what pump up equipment do they provide back stage if any mate?


They provide... A tiny room and no weights, bands or space 

To be fair I have never competed anywhere that provide equipment, even the ukbff finals, Pompy is very well run tho. Paul Smith runs a tight ship

Baz



CharlieC25 said:


> Looking good matey, with 4 weeks still to go you are gonna be shredded! Looking forward to cheering you on with your number one fan


Cheers Skank,

Looking forward to seeing J & Brandon. Seeing them is like that feeling you get when you get off the plane on holiday and feel the warmth and sun.. You are the feeling you get when you see your flight is delayed :lol: 

Baz


----------



## CharlieC25

Who said anything about Brandon? The number 1 fan I was referring to was Jay.. B and I were discussing tonight how you both want to be in each others warm place so that description is quite fitting  so I leave you feeling ****ed off but yet you still come back for more.. WINNING


----------



## standardflexer

super physique and looking rather athletic


----------



## pob80

Looking great dude condition back on good improvments since last time on stage


----------



## Osiiris

Take no notice of my wife baz her bark is bigger then her bite  c I'm sure you have had the feeling on being ****Ed but still come back for more 

I don't sleep I wait


----------



## CharlieC25

Minus 10 points joker.. Next time you sleep I'm going to shave your eyebrows


----------



## Haimer

Looking great mate, quality condition for 4 weeks out.

Love the shape of your legs, my outer quads are struggling to develop - what've you done for leg development mate?


----------



## DB

CharlieC25 said:


> Who said anything about Brandon? The number 1 fan I was referring to was Jay.. B and I were discussing tonight how you both want to be in each others warm place so that description is quite fitting  so I leave you feeling ****ed off but yet you still come back for more.. WINNING


It's quite embarrassing the amount you & B idolise J and myself, even when we are busy talking you still text each other to speak about us some more.. 



pob80 said:


> Looking great dude condition back on good improvments since last time on stage


It bloody needed to lol How's the Ka-nkle?



Osiiris said:


> Take no notice of my wife baz her bark is bigger then her bite  c I'm sure you have had the feeling on being ****Ed but still come back for more
> 
> I don't sleep I wait


 Boom first one's free the next one goes in your mouth 



Haimer said:


> Looking great mate, quality condition for 4 weeks out.
> 
> Love the shape of your legs, my outer quads are struggling to develop - what've you done for leg development mate?


Hmm nothing special dude, I always squat first, deep and wide stance and that brings out the adductors massively which give an appearance of width from the front, I then lunge, then extensions curls and SLDL, basic but all hard stuff!


----------



## Osiiris

Can feel a double pronged attack on the cards here baz 

Somebody give me a challenge


----------



## CharlieC25

Scoreboard never lies, never has, never will and I'm winning. B and I only talk about you so you don't get suspicious about our other lovers


----------



## lockstock

Looking great at 4 weeks out mate, nearly there now! Any more shows in mind or just the qualifier?


----------



## DB

lockstock said:


> Looking great at 4 weeks out mate, nearly there now! Any more shows in mind or just the qualifier?


Just the qualifier I think bud. I go away on 6th June so unless there is something inbetween I doubt it, Nabba SE is one week before the UKBFF southcoast but don't really wanna p1ss the UKBFF off?

Would do the finals (if I qualify) in Oct but my bro is getting married a week before and I don't want to look like skeletor in the pics or worry about dieting etc so there is always next year for that!!


----------



## lockstock

DB said:


> Just the qualifier I think bud. I go away on 6th June so unless there is something inbetween I doubt it, Nabba SE is one week before the UKBFF southcoast but don't really wanna p1ss the UKBFF off?
> 
> Would do the finals (if I qualify) in Oct but my bro is getting married a week before and I don't want to look like skeletor in the pics or worry about dieting etc so there is always next year for that!!


Cant upset UKBFF or you will be sent to prison with soap on a rope!

Hope all is dandy and you qualify mate , how tall are you?


----------



## DB

lockstock said:


> Cant upset UKBFF or you will be sent to prison with soap on a rope!
> 
> Hope all is dandy and you qualify mate , how tall are you?


5"11 matey!


----------



## TNH

DB I read in another thread that you spend around £30 a month on supplements... I was just wondering where you get them from and what you use?


----------



## DB

TNH said:


> DB I read in another thread that you spend around £30 a month on supplements... I was just wondering where you get them from and what you use?


Hi mate,

Protein- Nutrisport 90+ and BSD milk/whey protein

creatine, taurine, AAKG, BCAA, glutamine- BSD ( link in signiture)

I buy in bulk so a KG of the above aminos etc and 5kg of protein so average it out and its so cheap


----------



## DB

Update

Been away in Barcelona Sun-Thurs night. Had a really good time, My Brother and I took our Mum for a suprise Bday and she loved it.

Very hard work being away whille 4 weeks out, got up early to do my cardio in the mornings ( couple of pics below including the ghetto beach gym!)

Being on Holiday and dieting kinda makes u appreciate the bigger picture and how selfish and unrewarding bodybuilding is, sure the first few diets I did were awesome but as I do more diets I realise there is alot more to life than a plastic trophy, especially with people dropping like flies with health issues. So I wasn't too strict with my diet, the day time I ate clean taking away 2.5kg of lean mince beef&mince turkey in an home made bolognese, then night time I ate what I wanted. We walked miles and miles everyday so i don't think it hindered me tbh, a little bloaed from excess sodium in the food compared to what I'm use to.

So came back last night and today completing on the flat me&the misses bought so this weekend is going to be hectic with me working til late today and then again 2mrw til lunchtime and moving 2mrw afternoon. Will be shattered!

Pics next week


----------



## DB

Diet is the same uptil the show as is cardio..

got some Yohimbe so thats gone in to try and shift the remaining fat, no thyroid meds will be touched as don't get on with them

AAS has changed slightly as of today

TNT 250 at 1ml done mon,wed,fri each time cut with 100mg test cyp to smooth the pip

so total AAS dose will be 1050mg,


----------



## hilly

bet thats the most enjoyable cardio you have ever done mate looks beautiful.

u using any eca or clen


----------



## DB

hilly said:


> bet thats the most enjoyable cardio you have ever done mate looks beautiful.
> 
> u using any eca or clen


Used clen about 3 times for a total of 4 days and max of 40mcg so far, low dose for less duration is better for me, plus I want to do it without any hardcore fatburners as I feel my CNS gets smashed when using them and a healthy body works better and will be leaner prob anyway, look at naturals they get shredded without them

Cardio out there was awesome, did it around 8am and it was a nice 15 degrees so shorts a t-shirt, perfect! They don't workout there so got stared at all the fcukin time! lol


----------



## Greyphantom

Looks awesome DB, some nice morning strolls for cario with that weather and its not really cardio is it  good to hear its all on track and good luck with the move...


----------



## DB

A couple of pics from today


----------



## ^King Leonidas^

Coming along nicely mate.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Looking bang on mate


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## XJPX

Booom, awesome condition mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Looking good DB, we are in similar condition

love that vein on your side quarter turn going across the pec.


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking Sharp.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TNH

Looking great DB!


----------



## Steedee

Blimey Baz. Looking awesome dude!! Keep up the hard work mate. 

Ste


----------



## SoulXedge

You are looking in great shape! Keep at it an all the best


----------



## JAY-EL

Looking really good mate ,condition is spot on especially a couple of week`s out!

Definately one of the better journal`s to read, very honest and with sensible doseages as well!

All the best mate ,hope you get what you deserve come show time!


----------



## Haimer

Where abouts do you get your Yohim from bro?

Been looking at giving this a try.


----------



## Magic Torch

Baz sent me through a pic this morning.....peeled! Get ur tickets to Portsmouth boys and girls it's gonna be a show!


----------



## Suprakill4

Jesus db!!!! Immense condition you look incredible.


----------



## Britbb

Looking great mate, nice shape and condition. Will bring a fantastic package to the stage. Not long now, will be at the show to see you lift the 1st place in the heavies


----------



## Greyphantom

fvcking hell Baz, lines lines and more lines, you are looking way better than anything previous... cannot wait to throw my boxers at ya on the stage mate...


----------



## DB

Thanks guys, I try and keep my dose at a sensible level but also just high enough for the fairly decent level I compete at.

NIGHTMARE WEEK!

Sun-Thur in Barcelona

Friday worked

Sat morning 8-1:30 clients back to back, home by 2;25 and then had a removal man booked for 3, so moved flat sat afternoon

Sunday spent all day sanding and painting diy etc

Today- Cardio then abit of work, followed by legs then home to D.I.Y! acts as constant low intensity cardio! lol


----------



## DB

Couple taken yesterday after cardio,

Back is my weakest point and also the one that shows if I'm still a porker or on track:lol:


----------



## OJay

I'd say back was weaker before but the conditioning is coming in nicely now mate

The thing is it's only weaker compared to your front bet compared to most people it's actually fricking strong in comparison


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i retract my statement, not in your conditioning level, FOOOK ME....your lower back is shredded

like a 6 pack for lower back


----------



## RACK

Looking great DB


----------



## clarkey

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice Baz....I see your gonna be bringing the glute show!! looking excellent mate. Im the same with my back although yours has some serious detail and its not that much of a weakness imo. Ps Did'nt take long for Briar to work her magic supps on you did it!! another few weeks you will just be teeth and eyes =) (awaits abuse from Briar) Good stuff mate


----------



## XJPX

Damnnnnnnn bro, fkin awesome!!!! Jus look a lil flat in the legs from behind but they wil fill bk out wen cardio stops.....u look v v impressive matey


----------



## Suprakill4

WOw, quads look amazing.


----------



## chetanbarokar

Very well DB. Amazed to see your conditioning pal. Great job. Best luck for your contest.

Have you measured your bf% lately?


----------



## defdaz

They'll be too busy looking at your christmas tree to worry about anything else DB! :thumb:


----------



## demey

Good Luck DB, looking shredded mate..........great journal too


----------



## Steedee

God Damn!!!! Best Baz by far.

Gonna blow em away come show day.

Top notch matey.


----------



## DB

Cardio this morning was due to be 45 mins but seeing as I left my nike compression boxer things at work and at my old place I suffered horrific chaffing so was back in 30 mins!

trained legs and followed up with 30 mins more cardio, legs was tough but not too bad, leg press, front squats, seated ham curls, SLDL and finished with FST7 extensions

weighed myself and I was 103.1kg


----------



## Greyphantom

oh all thats good and holy... I want your babies... mate your back has just hit holy fvck proportions... that is fully sick condition... so looking forward to seeing you on stage mate... cant believe how well youre coming in...


----------



## TNH

DB said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Protein- Nutrisport 90+ and BSD milk/whey protein
> 
> creatine, taurine, AAKG, BCAA, glutamine- BSD ( link in signiture)
> 
> I buy in bulk so a KG of the above aminos etc and 5kg of protein so average it out and its so cheap


Thanks for the reply DB!

Do you just neck the aminos and creatine down in plain water pre-workout or add something to flavour them?


----------



## EDG301

Looking good Baz. I remember those days of chaffing,lol.


----------



## control

Man i'd be happy if i could wake up looking like that haha! much respect DB and i appreciate your approach to dieting/bodybuilding. I think that something we always do, loose track of the real world as its such a taxing way of life.

best of luck mate


----------



## DB

TNH said:


> Thanks for the reply DB!
> 
> Do you just neck the aminos and creatine down in plain water pre-workout or add something to flavour them?


Aminos are in tablet form

Creatine I mix with either a pre workout& post workout shake (avoid CEE is tastes horrific and IMO no different to creapure or similar)



control said:


> Man i'd be happy if i could wake up looking like that haha! much respect DB and i appreciate your approach to dieting/bodybuilding. I think that something we always do, loose track of the real world as its such a taxing way of life.
> 
> best of luck mate


Cheers, because the sport takes so much time and prep many get too obsessed and forget that there is far more important things out there, living in the a nice pad is one of them!


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking excellent.

Back has really come through now.

Loving the Xmas Tree on the Lat Spread.


----------



## TNH

DB said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> creatine, taurine, AAKG, BCAA, glutamine- BSD ( link in signiture)
> 
> I buy in bulk so a KG of the above aminos etc and 5kg of protein so average it out and its so cheap


DB would you still take these if you were not sponsored by BSD? Surely when we're taking AAS, supplements like these would not have a significant contribution to the gains that we make.

I was just on MP ordering some bulk BCAA, creatine, glutamine and l-carnitine (which I do every couple of months) and it came to over £130 and I was questioning whether its worth it? Wouldnt the money be better spent on food, etc?


----------



## DB

TNH said:


> DB would you still take these if you were not sponsored by BSD? Surely when we're taking AAS, supplements like these would not have a significant contribution to the gains that we make.
> 
> I was just on MP ordering some bulk BCAA, creatine, glutamine and l-carnitine (which I do every couple of months) and it came to over £130 and I was questioning whether its worth it? Wouldnt the money be better spent on food, etc?


Yep! would be much better off spending that £130 on some nice beef imo! However, I can't sit down and cook a nice steak at work and creatine,glutamine&taurine for the year even paying full price will come to about £60 for a kg of each so grand scale of things it's minor for that little assistance.

BCAA I think are far too expensive for what they are, whey is full of aminos so just drink more of that if worried.

-------------------------------

Trained shoulders&bi's yesterday, gym was toasty so it felt bloody hard and had the most horrific DOMS in my quads from Monday's leg session, killing me today too, I think it was the front squats.

Off work today so cardio was done at 6am with the misses (45mins) and now chilling for the day doing some DIY in the new pad and waiting for sky to come and also a dishwasher&washing machine to be delivered for me to install, fingers crossed its a 5 min job, but everyone who has to do chores on a diet will know stuff always turns into a pain in the ass! :cursing:

Hopefully enjoy the sun at somepoint too!

Was dreading having to paint the whole bedroom today but came home last night after a long day at work (9pm) and the misses had painted it all... She's a keeper! 

Last 2 days have been low carb just to try and shake the last bits off, today I will go higher and have a mini refeed which will then go back to 2 more low day and carb cycle uptil next wed (my bday) where I'll smash a cheat meal and cruise the next week or so into pompy :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Will the mini refeed give you an idea of how your body will react when you carb up DB?


----------



## DB

RACK said:


> Will the mini refeed give you an idea of how your body will react when you carb up DB?


Yeah kinda dude, I am pretty clued up to how my body reacts after fcukin up last year :lol:

I know if I eat sh1t how long it takes to drop the bloat and get back to normal etc so this time I'll prob have a huge blowout about 3 days before the show and then just clean my diet up and cruise in on a nice standard clean diet into the show and more importantly for me keep water in the whole way


----------



## RACK

My next question was about "Sh1t loading" too lol

Cheers for the answers mate


----------



## DB

Not a great fan of sh1tloading mate,

Bodybuilding is not the most healthy sport, especially when you compete 'assisted'

So why would you want to smash 10k + calories of sugar one day a week, as if the body doesn't have enough to deal with before that processed sh1t goes in? To each their own.

My refeeds are a big dinner (e.g home made burgers and a truck load of home made wedges) then a couple of donuts after. not a day of eating pure sh1te


----------



## clarkey

Agreed Baz. Ive done it both ways. When I use to carb cycle I use to have a cheat day by 6pm i would be sweating like mad and feel ill and very very bloated...not nice at all. Now I much prefer a cheat meal and i feel having just one meal is much more effective than a whole cheat day. But each to their own!


----------



## LittleChris

You looking ****ing sick! Enjoy the day off today.

Quick question for you, when it comes to your routine and your song., do you have it on USB stick for them to play, CD or Ipod?

Thank you


----------



## DB

LittleChris said:


> You looking ****ing sick! Enjoy the day off today.
> 
> Quick question for you, when it comes to your routine and your song., do you have it on USB stick for them to play, CD or Ipod?
> 
> Thank you


cheers mate

Just put it on a CD mate, make sure its in a decent format and not a cheap CD from the pound shop! The music at bodybuilding shows always fcuks up for a few peeps


----------



## RACK

DB said:


> Not a great fan of sh1tloading mate,
> 
> Bodybuilding is not the most healthy sport, especially when you compete 'assisted'
> 
> So why would you want to smash 10k + calories of sugar one day a week, as if the body doesn't have enough to deal with before that processed sh1t goes in? To each their own.
> 
> My refeeds are a big dinner (e.g home made burgers and a truck load of home made wedges) then a couple of donuts after. not a day of eating pure sh1te


I totally agree, it's no secret I pile the fat on and do it very quick, even when eating clean. If I get a refeed I keep it well within reason, I get the cals in but not just from pure crap and don't just go mad as I do exactly as you mention with the bloat. Usual treat meal for me is home made burgers like yourself or a sunday roast, and prob a slice of cheesecake after.

Been a big learning curve for me this year.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i spoke to paul smith at the BGP (pompey show promoter) about the music scenario and he said the DJ has the standard CD player that will play most CD's. If they get a trouble CD (cheapo burned disc) they throw it in a cheap CD player and hook it up to the sound system and it works fine.

So you will have two attempts at making your CD play.

Best burn the CD and play on as many different CD players (old and new) to ensure your not stood on stage like a plum


----------



## Suprakill4

Incredible Bulk said:


> i spoke to paul smith at the BGP (pompey show promoter) about the music scenario and he said the DJ has the standard CD player that will play most CD's. If they get a trouble CD (cheapo burned disc) they throw it in a cheap CD player and hook it up to the sound system and it works fine.
> 
> So you will have two attempts at making your CD play.
> 
> Best burn the CD and play on as many different CD players (old and new) to ensure your not stood on stage like a plum


I can imagine it would be very embarassing stood there waiting and the CD not working?? what would happen in this case, you just dont do your routine.

Does the routine go towards your score?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you pose to a random tune the dj selects.... and it can have horrible effects if you timed poses to your music!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Incredible Bulk said:


> you pose to a random tune the dj selects.... and it can have horrible effects if you timed poses to your music!!!


LOL, might aswel just stand there and do the robot then! If i ever get to the stage where i can compete i would be paranoid and take loads of different discs!


----------



## Britbb

Excellent condition mate. Wow. You are gonna be totally shredded on stage. Anyone doing the heavies at portsmouth better watch out! You will be razor sharp!


----------



## DB

2 weeks out tomorrow, feeling good, weighed in at 102kg and my leanest I have been,

Added some adex today 0.5mg ED now until the show to shift little bits of water from any aromatisation. Should make 100kg just about ok!

Been busy again, worked yesterday, trained chest&tris then dashed off to Ikea and spanked £550 on house stuff, then £100 on trainers 

Today worked in the morning, trained legs with the lady then spent £900 on a bed, Super king tho so plenty of space!

Hope tomorrow doesn't follow suit! :cursing: :lol: :lol:

Little quad pic today as incredible bulk seems to want to play in quad wars tm


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

****ing hell......100 quid on trainers!? Oh yeh those quads dont look to bad either  haha jk, insane condition bro!


----------



## 3752

excellant legs Baz, gutted i cannot be there buddy to cheer you on but it is one of the few weekends i am at home in may with the shows i am judging......i have a girl in the bodyfitness Tom is going to look after her back stage though...

all the best for the remaining two weeks mate, DONT DO ANYTHING STUPID


----------



## danimal

just liked your new pictures, then realised how bent that was lol no ****!!! look much better than anything ive seen u do previously mate good luck


----------



## DB

Merat said:


> ****ing hell......100 quid on trainers!? Oh yeh those quads dont look to bad either  haha jk, insane condition bro!


It was 2 pairs to be fair! Cheers dude



Pscarb said:


> excellant legs Baz, gutted i cannot be there buddy to cheer you on but it is one of the few weekends i am at home in may with the shows i am judging......i have a girl in the bodyfitness Tom is going to look after her back stage though...
> 
> all the best for the remaining two weeks mate, DONT DO ANYTHING STUPID


No worries mate, Will try and keep everything the same and cruise into the show but you know how the mid gets in the last few weeks and especially the night before!!



danimal said:


> just liked your new pictures, then realised how bent that was lol no ****!!! look much better than anything ive seen u do previously mate good luck


Thanks bud


----------



## Incredible Bulk

looking vascular....from now on, your name is Mr Hoselock


----------



## Captain Hero

DB said:


> A couple of pics from today


Looking immense Baz. Good luck to you at the show bro!


----------



## Greyphantom

fvcking hell Baz, looking forward to seeing you on the day, you have got to be your best condition ever... you looking for monster status


----------



## Galtonator

nice legs Bazza, sounds like an expensive week


----------



## DB

Hi Guys...

Well weekend was busy, woke up Monday morning feeling VERY watery, not sure whats caused this tbh, feel abit sh1t but the head always starts to play tricks..

Added Halo and will drop that back out I think, keep it simple, weight today was 102.9kg? thats with 70g carb yesterday and 90mins cardio and the same today..hmmm


----------



## Britbb

DB said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> Well weekend was busy, woke up Monday morning feeling VERY watery, not sure whats caused this tbh, feel abit sh1t but the head always starts to play tricks..
> 
> Added Halo and will drop that back out I think, keep it simple, weight today was 102.9kg? thats with 70g carb yesterday and 90mins cardio and the same today..hmmm


Baz how long before the show have you got now? 2 weeks away?

If you're worried about the water right now, or you think that you visibly look more watery than before, just my opinion on what i would do (if you arent depleting right now) have a whole 2 litre bottle of diet coke. Start sipping at 7pm and then finish at 9.30 pm, have your last meal at say 11 then youll p1ss out all of the water come morning time.

Just what i would do in that situation (if it was 2 weeks out and didnt interfere with depletion or loading).


----------



## MissBC

Britbb said:


> Baz how long before the show have you got now? 2 weeks away?
> 
> If you're worried about the water right now, or you think that you visibly look more watery than before, just my opinion on what i would do (if you arent depleting right now) have a whole 2 litre bottle of diet coke. Start sipping at 7pm and then finish at 9.30 pm, have your last meal at say 11 then youll p1ss out all of the water come morning time.
> 
> Just what i would do in that situation (if it was 2 weeks out and didnt interfere with depletion or loading).


Sunday 8th may

10 days or so


----------



## DB

Britbb said:


> Baz how long before the show have you got now? 2 weeks away?
> 
> If you're worried about the water right now, or you think that you visibly look more watery than before, just my opinion on what i would do (if you arent depleting right now) have a whole 2 litre bottle of diet coke. Start sipping at 7pm and then finish at 9.30 pm, have your last meal at say 11 then youll p1ss out all of the water come morning time.
> 
> Just what i would do in that situation (if it was 2 weeks out and didnt interfere with depletion or loading).


10 days away

Na its all good, water has all dropped off now, panic over


----------



## Britbb

DB said:


> 10 days away
> 
> Na its all good, water has all dropped off now, panic over


Ah, good to hear  Cruise in now mate, no need to panic because you look razor sharp, stick to plan and collect first place trophy


----------



## DB

Birthday yesterday, 28 years old... Damn

It was my 3rd day of a low carb stretch,

Monday 60g

Tues 60 g

Wed 40g.... Until copious amounts of donuts&haribo were consumed at 8pm taking it to about a 600g+ day!

Today and 2mrw will be about 350g carbs then have another play of which undecided at the mo

Training&work today, 8:30 finish which sucks abit,

Nice and dry this morning if not feeling a little rank from the donuts yesterday.

Ordered some chicken from http://www.westingourmet.co.uk/ unfortunately with a pair of dribblers getting married this weekedn delivery will take a while.. Who gets married on a Friday ffs? Perhaps its cheaper to hire a church on a Friday and they are trying to save some dough for their starter flat or something 

Anyway.. Will report back on the chicken quality etc when it rocks up :thumbs:

Supps-

creatine glutamine taurine pre cardio&workout ith a scoop whey isolate- same as always

Assistance- dropped the dose down a little this week purely as I'm sh1t at remembering to jab and hate doing it so been 200mg tren, 500 test and 200 mast this week, and 25mg winny ED


----------



## Suprakill4

DB said:


> Birthday yesterday, 28 years old... Damn
> 
> Ordered some chicken from http://www.westingourmet.co.uk/ unfortunately with a pair of dribblers getting married this weekedn delivery will take a while.. Who gets married on a Friday ffs? Perhaps its cheaper to hire a church on a Friday and they are trying to save some dough for their starter flat or something
> 
> Anyway.. Will report back on the chicken quality etc when it rocks up :thumbs:
> 
> Supps-
> 
> creatine glutamine taurine pre cardio&workout ith a scoop whey isolate- same as always
> 
> Assistance- dropped the dose down a little this week purely as I'm sh1t at remembering to jab and hate doing it so been 200mg tren, 500 test and 200 mast this week, and 25mg winny ED


LOL, im sick to death of hearing about this fcuking wedding 

Things are coming along nicely for you then. You really 28?? Thought you was older....... 

I can relate to forgetting to jab and hate doing it, im only jabbing twice a week on the same day but last week just done half the dose as really didnt want to jab twice, HATE IT!!


----------



## OJay

I bloody hate jabbing too feel like a pin cushion withfast acting stuff!


----------



## Galtonator

bee interested to hear what you guys think about the chicken as I know you usually buy from wholesalers like me. Good luck with the show Baz and Briar


----------



## DB

kieren1234 said:


> LOL, im sick to death of hearing about this fcuking wedding
> 
> Things are coming along nicely for you then. *You really 28?? Thought you was older....... *
> 
> I can relate to forgetting to jab and hate doing it, im only jabbing twice a week on the same day but last week just done half the dose as really didnt want to jab twice, HATE IT!!


Pr1ck 

Scotty, yeah i'm normally a makro boy too! But for us its a 30min drive minimum to Makro and a pain in the ass to get a makro card, be sure they have some chicken in stock etc


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Be good to see what you think of westin gourmet might order for them if works out cheaper! Thanks to the bloody wedding im training third time in a row, tues heavy squat/dead, yesterday heavy bench, now today shoulder/back assistance! oh well fri, sat and sun I can rest :lol:


----------



## Smeagol

Westin gourmet is defaintly 10x better, Makro seemed really watery to me whereas WG dont shrink when cooked.


----------



## Greyphantom

thats why I love having the gym in my garage, what fn wedding 

Baz how do you find the mast...?? thinking about looking into mast or halo for some extra strength... tren is a no no for me...


----------



## Suprakill4

Greyphantom said:


> thats why I love having the gym in my garage, what fn wedding
> 
> Baz how do you find the mast...?? thinking about looking into mast or halo for some extra strength... tren is a no no for me...


Sorry to butt in  I quite like mast but dont feel i got much strength from it mate, why no Tren?


----------



## DB

Greyphantom said:


> thats why I love having the gym in my garage, what fn wedding
> 
> Baz how do you find the mast...?? thinking about looking into mast or halo for some extra strength... tren is a no no for me...


don't really notice tbh, gear is gear for me, it all works

test&deca is my fave tho, feel great on it, tren I can't sleep


----------



## Greyphantom

kieren1234 said:


> Sorry to butt in  I quite like mast but dont feel i got much strength from it mate, why no Tren?


does me head in tbh mate... that and winny is a no go for me...



DB said:


> don't really notice tbh, gear is gear for me, it all works
> 
> test&deca is my fave tho, feel great on it, tren I can't sleep


yeah I like test and deca or eq... tren just doesnt play nice with me so thats out, but test is best for a reason...


----------



## gunit

Hey Baz how you doing mate?just thought id pop by and wish all the best next weekend,i will be back stage with you my friend,shooting for the lightheavies so rack up some straight vodka or some **** like that for us ye my man!!!!looking cut mate very well done

G Unit


----------



## DB

Quick snap from today, back is where I hold my last bits of fat :thumb:


----------



## DB

gunit said:


> Hey Baz how you doing mate?just thought id pop by and wish all the best next weekend,i will be back stage with you my friend,shooting for the lightheavies so rack up some straight vodka or some **** like that for us ye my man!!!!looking cut mate very well done
> 
> G Unit


Haha quality! 2.5 years since we competed together!


----------



## gunit

certainly is mate,that has flown by,your the best you have been by a country mile mate,all you ask for really,see you next weekend Baz all the best buddy,nice and eaasy trig just play it cool son ok;-)


----------



## Greyphantom

jebus Baz thats one hell of a back, and the separation you have along your arms is insane... great delts too, you have really dialled it in this time, well done mate...


----------



## chrisj22

Transparent back dude


----------



## Rotsocks

DB said:


> Quick snap from today, back is where I hold my last bits of fat :thumb:


Not much to come off then


----------



## Steedee

DB said:


> Quick snap from today, back is where I hold my last bits of fat :thumb:


Jeeeeez.


----------



## blackbeard

Congratulations on your overall win at the NABBA S.E. this evening,well deserved.I don't know why the judges took so long to reach a decision.A well balanced pleasing physique and washboard abs amongst several G.H. guts!


----------



## MRENIGMA

Hey DB,

Looking awesome, you work in GymBox dont you? Nice kit in there.

Just caught up and read whole Journal, really inspired me to get on with my Prep for this year which starts Mon.

I'll be going down to Portsmouth for inspo, wish you all the best Fella.

MRE


----------



## pob80

Well done mate my voice is now dead and I thought big Scott was going to strain or pop something with the shouting hew was doing! You beat some veterans of the sport Steve Avery and Andy Pinnock and you bloody deserved it. The pose down was what did it for you at the end it was that close same next week end in pompy please


----------



## MissBC

Well done baby, you looked amazing yesterday and im SO proud of you

I had no doubt you were in it for the overall as i told you backstage before you went on

Cant wait to see you up there next weekend

You looked amazing xxxxxxx


----------



## DB

Thanks guys!

Can't really complain about the result now can I! lol

I think I can be alot tighter for Pompy this weekend, carbed up too much and too early which left me a tad watery which is easily rectified!

Couple of back stage snaps


----------



## Osiiris

Great day mate looked the best I have seen you roll on pompey

Winning


----------



## MRENIGMA

Well Done Fella.

How many carbs did you have and what time frame was your carb up over?


----------



## MissBC

Osiiris said:


> Great day mate looked the best I have seen you roll on pompey
> 
> Winning


----------



## OJay

Well done mate great news on the result


----------



## MissBC

2 more pics i took back stage xxxxxx


----------



## OJay

That side tri is a great shot


----------



## Suprakill4

Wowowowowo. Awesome db!!!! That side tricep is a killer pose for you. Bring on pompy AVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Greyphantom

Mate you loooked superb... best I have seen you for sure... tighter but as full would just blow competition out of the water... well done mate...


----------



## clarkey

Awsome mate and very inspiring I have to say. When I saw the result I was really happy for you Baz. Big fan of your physique mate you have very pleasing, one thing I admire is you dont do anything stupid ie huge cycles, force feeding etc you just keep it simple eat, train hard and suppliment with the minimum amount. Fantasic bud next stop Pompy!!


----------



## MissBC

clarkey said:


> Awsome mate and very inspiring I have to say. When I saw the result I was really happy for you Baz. Big fan of your physique mate you have very pleasing, one thing I admire is you dont do anything stupid ie huge cycles, force feeding etc you just keep it simple eat, train hard and suppliment with the minimum amount. Fantasic bud next stop Pompy!!


That is the thing that sets DB apart from so many, he doesnt do anything to the extreme, he eats well, trains unbelievably hard and keeps everything as it should be, no, he doesn't use massive amounts of artificial sh1t, no he doesnt do all these weird and wonderful 'modern' approaches to dieting/prepping ie sh1t loading, salt loading etc etc etc he just takes it back to basics and doesnt really do much beyond what our bodies were designed to do. Im SOOOOO thankful for his attitude with regards to this as there are so many people being taken ill or injuring themselves and i think alot of people just take things FAR TO FAR for 20mins on stage and a trophy. I want my boy around for many years to come, i want him to live a happy and healthy life, i want to grow old with him and i wanna see him get fat (as i have been informed that he will one day when he plans to just sit on the couch and eat doughnuts). I think DB is one of few in this sport that has his head screwed on straight and is sensible about what this sport is and how much of your life you should dedicate to it without loosing every other aspect or taking it far to far and thats a big part of why i love him so much, he wants to be around for ever and wants to do what he can to preserve that  xxxx


----------



## CharlieC25

Good work little man, very proud now if you can do me a favour and do the same again at Pompey so I can see it since I was stuck at home chained to the kitchen sink..


----------



## DB

Wow thanks all!

Well, as you can imagine I have had a very nice weekend! 

Nabba was awesome on Sat, yesterday got up early as sleeping is hard towards the end of a diet for me, exhaustion mixed with tren just doesn't go well!

Waited 2 hours for the misses to wake then we went and did 45 mins cardio- how the fcuk I found motivation the day after a show I'm not sure, perhaps guilt from the maccy D's, donuts, easter eggs, sweets and whatever else I consumed after the show

We had a nice day, did some shopping, had a nandos, ate some more donuts, banoffee pie(whole one) sweets, easter eggs etc. Couldn't wait to eat clean this morning! felt rank, so up at 6:30, cardio, clean diet brekkie (4 egs, 2 wholemeal toast, 60g whey/casien) and went to work for 4 clients and a quick shoulder and tri session. Strength is embarrassing at the moment.

Oh weighed 106kg today, after cardio&brekkie and wearing t-shirt, shorts & trainers, after the cheat food comes out and I get naked I reckon I can just about make 100 for the weigh in but that will leave me as flat as a pancake with only 2 hours to carb up before I go on stage! Tricky place to be in...

carbs are staying under 100g til friday then weighing myself

Home now, misses is painting the hallway and I guess I better get involved in some DIY too.. Life of a champion hey? PMSL


----------



## 3752

pictures look great Baz, if you only have 2hrs to carb up try the carb gel you can get from outdoor pursuit and bike shops mate it works wonders in such a short time but can still be measured and controlled.....all the best for this week and the weekend mate....gutted i cannot make it to show support...

ps...best of luck to Briar for the weekend as well...


----------



## Galtonator

nice work guys you looked ace Bazza and I know Briar played a big part as well


----------



## Rotsocks

Well done on the result. :thumb:

Look a bit orange in the avi though

Thats the biggest Umpa Lumpa i have ever seen

Good luck for the weekend not that you need it.


----------



## DB

Hey all

Yesterday woke up and still pretty damn watery! Hit my 45 mins am cardio, some painting in the house then off to work, weighed 105.9kg in tshirt,shorts and trainers

Trained-

Squats 3 x 20- 100kg

Rack pulls 3 x 20- 180kg

Lunges- 3 x 40m - 40kg

extentions 3 x 20- 45k/leg

Lat pull down 3 x 20-55kg

30 mins x-trainer

Abit of a big session considering most don't do any leg work under a week from a show, however with such a large rebound from Nabba I had to get the bod working hard to shift some water which I'm pretty sure it has done!

This morning legs are a little sore but will recover quick enough as it was a light session, 45 mins cardio done and some more DIY today then working thurs/fri/sat and competing sunday!

a fair bit dryer than yesterday

Boom finish line is in sight!


----------



## Greyphantom

Bring it on Baz... see you on sunday mate...


----------



## DB

Greyphantom said:


> Bring it on Baz... see you on sunday mate...


Cheers mate see u there!

---------------------------------------

Oh AAS use

As usual I forgot to jab on time and missed a jab by 2 days, forgot to take any orals too so well behind but this close to a show it doesn't really matter, this whole week will be:

150mg tren

150mg mast

200mg test prop

and from now to the show 50mg winny ED

Hour or so before I pump up, 1 viagra, 30mg dbol, ECA and a pump up drink (Friend is bringing extreme nutritions liquid fury for me to give a bash!)

Job done


----------



## defdaz

Big big congrats on the win DB! And best of luck this weekend. :thumb:


----------



## James s

Viagra, how does that work out with having to go on stage ?


----------



## ah24

James s said:


> Viagra, how does that work out with having to go on stage ?


Increases blood flow so gives you a better pump....and a killer of a headache!


----------



## lockstock

Yes Boss!!!

Just read what you have achieved... Awesome result mate and a great start to the year for you... :thumbup1:


----------



## James s

ah24 said:


> Increases blood flow so gives you a better pump....and a killer of a headache!


What about the Main effective it's supposed to have ?


----------



## ah24

James s said:


> What about the Main effective it's supposed to have ?


lol on the day of the show, that's the last thing you'll be thinking about (or at least I'd hope!) so nothing will happen down there..


----------



## MRENIGMA

ah24 said:


> lol on the day of the show, that's the last thing you'll be thinking about (or at least I'd hope!) so nothing will happen down there..


LOL still a bit risky!


----------



## Suprakill4

ah24 said:


> lol on the day of the show, that's the last thing you'll be thinking about (or at least I'd hope!) so nothing will happen down there..


Theres no way i would risk it, i am getting random lob ons all the time as it is so would be petrified of it happening on stage. Also, im one of them people that when i know i shouldnt think about somethign, i think about it more and cannot stop it lol.


----------



## smithy26

agreed lob on amd g-string just dont mix


----------



## DB

lockstock said:


> Yes Boss!!!
> 
> Just read what you have achieved... Awesome result mate and a great start to the year for you... :thumbup1:


Thanks mate 

The chance of getting a lob on in posing trunks is nearly impossible as they are so fcukin tight and trust me being on stage the last thing on your mind is anything sexual!

Cardio done this morning and training today will be a 20 rep set pump-up upper body thing followed by a little more cardio

Woke up dry and lean this morning me and the misses were both suprised!

All looking good for Sunday


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Woke up dry and lean this morning me and the misses were both suprised!
> 
> All looking good for Sunday


Awesome news skeletor!

Bet your glad you aint got an 12 hour day at work tomorrow or anything horrendous like that!! 

Come sunday mate your gonna smash it again, I'll be there this time shouting keep it tight and hold them glutes x


----------



## Suprakill4

DB, do you absolutely hammer body with high rep sets the few days coming up to the carb up so they soak them up like a sponge? I have never competed so its new to me but this is somethign i have read before.


----------



## DB

kieren1234 said:


> DB, do you absolutely hammer body with high rep sets the few days coming up to the carb up so they soak them up like a sponge? I have never competed so its new to me but this is somethign i have read before.


Yea kind of..

Everyone is different but for the last week most are depleting mon-wed/thurs, then carb loading thur-show

So a whole upper body workout IMO does a few things

- gets the HR up while seriously depleted at the start of the week, can help get the last bits off

- It depletes the muscles massively, ready for a over compensation when the carbs are put back in

- You're so ****ed a normal workout is pointless, joints are dry, tendons are brittle and injuries are common at this stage so drop the weight and get a nice pump, good physically and mentally

- when u add the carbs back in, many believe that getting a nice pump 'forces' the carbs into the right place and limits sub q water retention

Because I'm so close the weight limit I won't be able to carb up, i'll be on low carbs on the way to the way in!


----------



## Suprakill4

Thanks for that DB, i know when i cut before just to experience it, not for competition, i done this and when i added carbs in again, i looked completely different and was amazed at what a difference it made along with the water manip.

Anyway, best of luck, shame you cant carb up but lets me honest, you are still going to win, simple!


----------



## DB

HAha I hope so mate!

Well after 4 days LOW carb I woke this morning at 99.8kg.. Cutting it bloody close or what?

Just got back from a 5 min walk to the bank and I'm totally on my ass today, probably the worst day so far of the prep, just beyond tired, getting up at 5:40 for my first client really didn't help either!!

48 hours and I will be eating carbs after hopefully weighing in at U100kg


----------



## Greyphantom

good luck with the weight in mate... 2 days to go and cant wait to see you... got me camera and me boxers to throw at you on stage


----------



## Littleluke

Big changes in your physique mate for the better.

All the best for the show.

Might see you there.


----------



## RACK

All the best for the show Baz


----------



## Suprakill4

Littleluke said:


> Big changes in your physique mate for the better.
> 
> All the best for the show.
> 
> Might see you there.


Off topic, how are you doing mate? not seen you post here in ages?? Still got the silly hair? lol.


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> Awesome news skeletor!
> 
> Bet your glad you aint got an 12 hour day at work tomorrow or anything horrendous like that!!
> 
> Come sunday mate your gonna smash it again, I'll be there this time shouting keep it tight and hold them glutes x


remember your medication this time you muppet


----------



## Magic Torch

MissBC said:


> remember your medication this time you muppet


I've already packed it lol x


----------



## TNH

DB I saw that you use wholemeal bread for carbs so had a look in the supermarket earlier. They all contained added sugar or dextrose and I couldn't find one that was 100 percent wholewheat flour either.

Is this the type you use or do you have a better one?


----------



## Steedee

All the best fro Sunday Baz! Im sure you will nail it.

Bring home some more silverware dude 

Steve


----------



## Britbb

Good luck for tomo baz. Cant wait to see the final stage version.

Go out there and smash it mate! The overall title is yours for the taking imo


----------



## MissBC

Steedee said:


> Bring home some more silverware dude


we havent got much room left for more lol


----------



## DB

TNH said:


> DB I saw that you use wholemeal bread for carbs so had a look in the supermarket earlier. They all contained added sugar or dextrose and I couldn't find one that was 100 percent wholewheat flour either.
> 
> Is this the type you use or do you have a better one?


Pick one and stick to it for the whole diet, then your body will get use to it and you'll be fine, its when you start adding in new foods that your body is not use to it sends it out of sync a little.. One reason I never understand why people 3 days from a show suddenly start eating different foods and complain about being bloated and watery.. keep it simple

Nothing to be changed again, 99.6kg this morning after a wee, although I was wearing my watch which has got to be about 300g 

Back pic- 2 days out and 5 days low carb


----------



## clarkey

MissBC said:


> we havent got much room left for more lol


I can imagine!!! didnt you win the overall tanning championships 5 years on the trot?? =)


----------



## clarkey

Looking shredded in your pic Baz!!!! and you said your back was your weak part!! lol:rolleyes: all the best for tomorrow mate:thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

clarkey said:


> I can imagine!!! didnt you win the overall tanning championships 5 years on the trot?? =)


YOU CAN FRIGGEN TALK mister....... we allllll saw you at the british... wait till we come back from 2 weeks in the Caribbean that will be savage tannage

However i believe u sir have far exceeded my trophy haull with your pearly whites drawing millions of fans and admirers


----------



## OJay

good luck man! have fun on that stage!


----------



## demey

Good luck fella


----------



## MissBC

made some cookies and cream oreo cupcakes for my boy tomorrow when hes all done and has his second lot of WINNERS trophies


----------



## 3752

All the best Baz and Briar for tomorrow....


----------



## hsmann87

Been a silent follower of this journal. Looking sick mate. Best of luck tomorrow. Smash it up.


----------



## stl

> made some cookies and cream oreo cupcakes for my boy tomorrow when hes all done and has his second lot of WINNERS trophies


 :drool:

Mmmmmmmm they look nice!

Best of luck - Awesome physique with conditioning to match :thumbup1:


----------



## Rotsocks

DB said:


> Pick one and stick to it for the whole diet, then your body will get use to it and you'll be fine, its when you start adding in new foods that your body is not use to it sends it out of sync a little.. One reason I never understand why people 3 days from a show suddenly start eating different foods and complain about being bloated and watery.. keep it simple
> 
> Nothing to be changed again, 99.6kg this morning after a wee, although I was wearing my watch which has got to be about 300g
> 
> Back pic- 2 days out and 5 days low carb


Looking very dry in that one Baz.

Excellent conditioning and all the best for Sunday.


----------



## Rotsocks

MissBC said:


> made some cookies and cream oreo cupcakes for my boy tomorrow when hes all done and has his second lot of WINNERS trophies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should fill you out nicely
> 
> What a woman:thumb:


----------



## LOCUST

Good luck mate. Not that u need it look ace.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

wow those look lush!!!

you know i've always loved you baz and briar


----------



## MRENIGMA

Well done Barry!

It was so close between you and 1st place, think he had you by a nose on the back, 1st and 2nd in a week aint bad tho


----------



## defdaz

Well done DB, sounds like it was a close thing!


----------



## RACK

Well done Baz.


----------



## DB

Well!

Finally over! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Can't complain at the rests of the last two weekends!

1st, overall and a second place!

Sure my Nabba domination  :lol: upset the UKBFF and got some looks at weigh in!

Thanks everyone who has posted in my thread for the motivation along the way and special thanks to everyone that came along to see me :thumbup1:

Got a couple of pics I'll post but here is one for now


----------



## Grim Reaper

DB said:


> Well!
> 
> Finally over! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Can't complain at the rests of the last two weekends!
> 
> 1st, overall and a second place!
> 
> Sure my Nabba domination  :lol: upset the UKBFF and got some looks at weigh in!
> 
> Thanks everyone who has posted in my thread for the motivation along the way and special thanks to everyone that came along to see me :thumbup1:
> 
> Got a couple of pics I'll post but here is one for now


I have followed your journal in the back ground, great result mate and very impressive picture... :thumb:


----------



## hsmann87

very well done mate. basic, no frills training and nurtition logic paid off excellently :rockon:


----------



## big silver back

Well done, looked huge up there!


----------



## OJay

well done mate


----------



## PHMG

Well done DB, Awesome obv!


----------



## mal

well done,2 good results in a week.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well done buddy, good catching up with you and briar at the show.

those krispy cremes looked good lol.

i had my peanut m&m's and haribo!!!


----------



## chetanbarokar

Congratulations DB. Awesome job...!!


----------



## MissBC

As i have said everywhere and anywhere i can SO so proud of you baby

You looked amazing over the past 2 weeks at both shows and the results speak for themselves

Time to get back to normailty now and enjoy our new housey together and look forward to our holiday

4 weeks today till this...............


----------



## Galtonator

nice work Baz sorry we couldn't be there just to much on this weekend. Great result and you looked fantastic


----------



## TNH

Looking fantastic mate, very inspirational!


----------



## bigkiwi

Good job Baz. Looked real good mate


----------



## blackbeard

Well done Baz,i saw the NABBA show at hayes last week,excellent physique.Does 2nd qualify you or is it 1st only?


----------



## EDG301

Great result Baz, good work!


----------



## Harry1436114491

Well done big boy, good work and well desered places mate.


----------



## Greyphantom

You were in awesome shape DB... I was wondering if you nabba win had something to do with the results tbh... I mean the judges were taking pics of you in the pose down that evening... not the other chap (who was very good btw)... well done there mate, looking bigger than I have seen you and in better shape... was good seeing you again and meeting your family...


----------



## LOCUST

Greyphantom said:


> You were in awesome shape DB... I was wondering if you nabba win had something to do with the results tbh... I mean the judges were taking pics of you in the pose down that evening... not the other chap (who was very good btw)... well done there mate, looking bigger than I have seen you and in better shape... was good seeing you again and meeting your family...


It's a conspiracy lol,

Well done mate on a second good showing.


----------



## Greyphantom

Some pics of DB... not great quality but ok for the most part...


----------



## demey

Well done m8, shredded !!!


----------



## Magic Torch

It's my fault baz I'm gonna defo go home early next time like I did at NABBA! Lol x


----------



## DB

Well life is nice being back to normality! Eaten 24 donuts since the show :lol:

Back at work, trained biceps for 10 mins yesterday with a client got some horrific pump, weight upto 107kg

Did some boxing yesterday, 15mins pad work and 15mins sparring and I was totally fcuked! H.I.I.T Cardio is definately being implemented this off season! Too many guys getting problems. Plus walking around heavy and bloated is not a good look, especially going from some guys I bumped into a shows who are 'bulking' and literally look&sound like they are on deaths door with the most horrific breathing rates I've ever seen

Probably get back into training tomoz, purely as I miss throwing some weights around.. No idea what I'll do, probably some back but will be finished up with 3x1000m sprints on the rower


----------



## DB

Pic taken backstage at pompy by Osiiris or whatever his board name is.. My mate Justin


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

24 donuts, fckin hell baz :lol:

Good idea on cardio offseason mate, I need to start doing more cardio myself I think especially when I go into the 75s after the world champs this year, im finding doing powerlifting only has fcked up CV a bit, and my trademark cardio I had when I did MMA no longer exists lool!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

many a true word spoken baz, i agree with the offseason 'look'....weezing like a bulldog and moon faced is not a good look!

i did my cardio this morning to negate some of the water rebound and to also keep the ticker happy.

good logic from you mate, i did a lot of cardio in my last offseason and i felt so much better for it.

All the best bud, looking sharp in that pic, arm vascularity is nuts + cheese grater obliques/serratus


----------



## Galtonator

AGREED with the cardio in the off season. Just for health purposes it's great and with the added cv ability you might be able to push more weight for more reps


----------



## Greyphantom

after being called fat and ugly but this brute of a man sitting behind us with MissBC on sunday I am also looking at doing some card... card... damn it still cant say that word...  def need to get my fitness up...


----------



## MissBC

107 ppffftttt hes already 109 after 4 DAYS lol xx


----------



## shauno

Followed this journal and must say you look/looked the dogs! you improve every year! well done mate.

Dont know if this has already been asked but how do you go about cycling AAS throughout a year.. do you do time on time off? and do you always do a pct of some kind?


----------



## DB

shauno said:


> Followed this journal and must say you look/looked the dogs! you improve every year! well done mate.
> 
> Dont know if this has already been asked but how do you go about cycling AAS throughout a year.. do you do time on time off? and do you always do a pct of some kind?


I'm really bad when it comes to drug use dude! Missing jabs left right and centre, for instance, my last jab was 1.5ml TNT250 so all fast acting drugs and that was done 3 weeks ago,

Do I come off? Unless I am going to come off for 6 months I don't see the point, I won't recover and will just feel sh1t. So I cruise at about 250mg test deconate, jabbed every 2 weeks. So 125mg test a week, I keep an eye on my BP and health, my BP the other day was 114/57 thats after a 16 week cycle and a show diet followed by a 11kg weight gain in one week. So aslong as my health is fine I see no point coming off if I intend to go back on in the very near future. I run HCG every week.


----------



## chetanbarokar

HCG at what dosage DB?


----------



## DB

chetanbarokar said:


> HCG at what dosage DB?


500-750iu every few days


----------



## Suprakill4

DB said:


> I'm really bad when it comes to drug use dude! Missing jabs left right and centre, for instance, my last jab was 1.5ml TNT250 so all fast acting drugs and that was done 3 weeks ago,
> 
> Do I come off? Unless I am going to come off for 6 months I don't see the point, I won't recover and will just feel sh1t. So I cruise at about 250mg test deconate, jabbed every 2 weeks. So 125mg test a week, I keep an eye on my BP and health, my BP the other day was 114/57 thats after a 16 week cycle and a show diet followed by a 11kg weight gain in one week. So aslong as my health is fine I see no point coming off if I intend to go back on in the very near future. I run HCG every week.


Im the same with jabs, i either forget which i do alot with HCG or i come do the day of jabbing the oils, and i pussy out and put it off a day or two lol.

That blood pressure, wish mine was that good!!!!!


----------



## RACK

I was thinking the exact same thing DB, infact just about to sort some HCG. Havin a full 6 months off after I get back from ibiza just to clear me out so to speak


----------



## DB

RACK said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing DB, infact just about to sort some HCG. Havin a full 6 months off after I get back from ibiza just to clear me out so to speak


Yeah mate I'll be doing the same this winter,


----------



## TNH

DB said:


> I'm really bad when it comes to drug use dude! Missing jabs left right and centre, for instance, my last jab was 1.5ml TNT250 so all fast acting drugs and that was done 3 weeks ago,
> 
> Do I come off? Unless I am going to come off for 6 months I don't see the point, I won't recover and will just feel sh1t. So I cruise at about 250mg test deconate, jabbed every 2 weeks. So 125mg test a week, I keep an eye on my BP and health, my BP the other day was 114/57 thats after a 16 week cycle and a show diet followed by a 11kg weight gain in one week. So aslong as my health is fine I see no point coming off if I intend to go back on in the very near future. I run HCG every week.


DB do you use an AI year round to prevent gyno, excess water retension, etc...?


----------



## shauno

cheers for the reply mate, very honest indeed!


----------

